# Ich kann mir das Angeln nicht leisten...



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute,

Als Jugendlicher war Ich sehr Aktiv bei uns im Angelverein und das hat mir auch riesigen Spass gemacht. Und da man hier in Niedersachsen auch keinen Angenlschein braucht, da die Vereine hier selber vorgeben können für welches Gewässer man einen Schein braucht und für welches nicht, hatte ich auch immer Gewässer an denen ich gut Angeln konnte. 
Leider musste ich dann vor 6 Jahren das Angeln einstellen, da dafür Schulisch einfach keine Zeit mehr war.

Jetzt bin Ich 20, fertig mit der Schule und habe riesige lust wieder mit dem Angeln an zu fangen. Das problem ist, dass ich nie das Geld hatte, einen Schein zu machen und auch jetzt fehlt mir dieses. Das wäre allerdings nicht das Schlimmste, denn das könnte ich mir zur not zusammen sparen. Allerdings bring einem hier in Deutschland ja auch der Schein nicht wirklich viel. Ohne mitglied im Angelverein zu sein kann man ja trotzdem nicht legal angeln. Das Problem ist, dass ich mir die Jährliche Gebühr nicht leisten kann. Somit kann ich dem Hobby nicht nach gehen.

Muss Ich das Angeln nun wirklich schlussendlich aufgeben oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Die Möglichkeiten sind tatsächlich begrenzt wenn man mittellos ist! 
Das man keinen Fischereischein benötigt in Niedersachsen ist teilweise richtig! Es gibt wenige frei Gewässer wie zB die Küstengewässer oder auch der Unterlauf von wenigen Flüssen die rechtlich als solches gelten. Desweiteren gibt es noch kommerzielle Anlagen wo es auch ohne geht! 
Allerdings sind dort Stundenkarten schon meist nicht gerade billig. 
Dann kommt noch dazu ,das man Tackel benötigt und immer wieder Tackel ergänzen muss, das auch nicht gerade preiswert ist. 
Alles in allem klingt das für mich nicht gerade erfolgversprechend! 
Ich kenne selbstverständlich nicht deine Problematik bezüglich Einkommen aber mit 20 hat man vom Prinzip immer die Möglichkeit sich etwas hinzu zu verdienen! 
Das hatte ich während meines kompletten Studiums so gehalten, nicht zuletzt um mir damals auch das Angeln zu finanzieren. 
Kommen beim Angeln ja auch immer noch andere Kosten zB Köder ,Fahrtkosten zum Gewässer und ähnliches! Wenn man keine Mittel zur Verfügung hat dürfte es extrem schwer werden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten sind tatsächlich begrenzt wenn man mittellos ist!
> Das man keinen Fischereischein benötigt in Niedersachsen ist teilweise richtig! Es gibt wenige frei Gewässer wie zB die Küstengewässer oder auch der Unterlauf von wenigen Flüssen die rechtlich als solches gelten. Desweiteren gibt es noch kommerzielle Anlagen wo es auch ohne geht!
> Allerdings sind dort Stundenkarten schon meist nicht gerade billig.
> Dann kommt noch dazu ,das man Tackel benötigt und immer wieder Tackel ergänzen muss, das auch nicht gerade preiswert ist.
> ...



Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Antwort. Ja das mit dem dazu verdienen ist so ne Sache. Das mach ich schon, aber alles geht schon für Wohnung usw. drauf. 
Dann werd ich wohl erst mal noch ein paar Jahre aussetzen müssen.


----------



## Bilch (16. Juni 2020)

Günstiges Zubehör wirst Du Dir schon kaufen können. Man kann für vernünftiges Geld ganz gute Ausrüstung kaufen. Schau Dir auch die E-Bay Kleinanzeigen an - dort kann man sehr gute Sachen für ganz wenig Geld bekommen. Und bei Fragen wird Dir hier im Board bestimmt gerne geholfen. Du musst auch nicht alles auf einmal Kaufen. Im ersten Monat die Rute, im zweiten die Rolle usw. Und eine oder zwei Tageskarten pro Monat für die günstigeren Gewässer wirst Du Dir ja wahrscheinlich auch leisten können. Ich habe das alles selbst genauso gemacht.
Und glaub mir, mit den Jahren wird es dann immer besser, Du bist ja doch erst am Anfang Deines Lebens


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2020)

Wo wohnst du denn? Und wie mobil ist du?

Für Gerät kann man eine Menge ausgeben, muss es aber nicht. Und wenn man nicht gerade in der Wüste wohnt gibts doch immer irgendwo günstige Karten zu kaufen ...


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Ganz verrückte Idee: auch dir nen Job


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Juni 2020)

Was kostet denn heute der Schein und ich zahle 35 Euro im Jahr für die Karte in NS. Tageskarten bekommst du für 3Euro


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Juni 2020)

Muss man eben Prioritäten setzen. Kann mír auch keine Porsche leisten...
Wenn ich sparen würde dafür ganz bestimmt, genauso ist es mitm Angelschein, kost 90 Euro...
Ausrüstung sollte dann ja noch vorhanden sein...
Jahresbeitrag in Hannover 100 Euro glaube fürs Jahr...
Also ich war jahrelang Student aber für diese Sachen hat es immer gereicht, selbst mit Nebenjobs...
Hört sich für mich bloß nach einer faulen Ausrede an...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ganz verrückte Idee: auch dir nen Job


Vielleicht ist der Kollege Student, da bleiben fast nur schlecht bezahlte Aushilfsjobs.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn heute der Schein und ich zahle 35 Euro im Jahr für die Karte in NS. Tageskarten bekommst du für 3Euro


Tageskarten für 3 Euro ? Habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen!  Muss nicht bedeuten das es das nicht gibt! 
Aber ganz ohne Geld wirds nicht gehen, da kommen ja noch andere Kosten!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Kollege Student, da bleiben fast nur schlecht bezahlte Aushilfsjobs.



Wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme? Also ich hatte als Student einen Nebenjob mit Mindestlohn, mittlerweile liegt dieser bei 9,xx...dazu das Trinkgeld, da konnte man super von leben...


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Juni 2020)

Naja, selbst als absoluter Beginner komme ich im ersten Jahr auf Initial-kosten von zirka 500€, Schein machen 150-200€, Vereinsbeitritt und Jahreskarte 200€ und ein bisschen Start-Tackle 100-150€. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich wenig Geld aber für jemanden der wirklich Interesse hat, sollte das übers Jahr gesehen kein Problem sein. Wer will findet Wege, wer die Wege nicht finden will, liebt Ausflüchte und will eigentlich gar nicht  (Gratis-Kultur lässt grüßen )


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Kollege Student, da bleiben fast nur schlecht bezahlte Aushilfsjobs.


Also besser garnicht arbeiten? Ich habe damals die Nächte durchgearbeitet um auf Festivals fahren zu können und seltene Tonträger zu bekommen, alles eine Frage der priorisierung
Wenn ich mich hier umgucke - Jahreskarte für Fulle, Werra und Weser 75 € (und teilweise mit ÖPNV gut erreichbar, davon ab), Schein 150 €, meinetwegen noch zwei Ruten, wo man gebraucht viel reissen kann... ist jetzt auf einen Batzen nicht wenig aber zum Glück braucht mal nicht alles an Tag 1.


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn heute der Schein und ich zahle 35 Euro im Jahr für die Karte in NS. Tageskarten bekommst du für 3Euro



Alles was ich gefunden habe, deutet auf ca. 250€ für den Schein hin. 150€ die Kurse, 70€ die Prüfung und 35€ nochmal für den Schein selber. 

Du schreibst du zahlst 35€ im Jahr in NS? Was genau meinst du damit? Also darfst du überall in NS angeln? 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Kollege Student,



Ja bin ich und ich habe auch einen Job. Allerdings geht das ganze Geld dafür fürs Studium, Wohnung, Verpflegung usw. drauf. Darum bin ich froh wenn im Monat mal 10 Euro fürs Kino übrig bleiben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Juni 2020)

Anschaffen gehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Juni 2020)

Also ich hab damals (auch in Niedersachsen)  von meinen Eltern ab 12 Jahren den Kurs für die Sportfischerprüfung sowie den  Vereinsbeitrag bezahlt und zum Geburtstag sowie zu Weihnachten Ausrüstung geschenkt bekommen. 

Alles weitere habe ich mir selbst verdient. Hast du noch deine frühere Ausrüstung? Vielleicht übernehmen deine Eltern den 1. Jahresbeitrag deines ortsansässigen Vereins und die Kosten für den Prüfungskurs oder du kannst beides in Raten bezahlen...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also besser garnicht arbeiten? Ich habe damals die Nächte durchgearbeitet um auf Festivals fahren zu können und seltene Tonträger zu bekommen, alles eine Frage der priorisierung
> Wenn ich mich hier umgucke - Jahreskarte für Fulle, Werra und Weser 75 € (und teilweise mit ÖPNV gut erreichbar, davon ab), Schein 150 €, meinetwegen noch zwei Ruten, wo man gebraucht viel reissen kann... ist jetzt auf einen Batzen nicht wenig aber zum Glück braucht mal nicht alles an Tag 1.


Wieso gar nicht arbeiten?! Verstehe ich nicht...
Als ich in der Ausbildung war, ging das Bafög komplett für den Lebensunterhalt drauf, da blieb kein Pfennig übrig. Ich habe aber in einer Band gespielt und brauchte ständig irgendwelchen Kram und musste also jobben gehen. In der Universitätsstadt gab es nur miese Jobs in der Kneipe, für 9 Mark die Stunde... unter solchen Bedingungen wird die Finanzierung eines Hobbys zum Balanceakt.


----------



## Flussbarschbube (16. Juni 2020)

Privarry schrieb:


> Alles was ich gefunden habe, deutet auf ca. 250€ für den Schein hin. 150€ die Kurse, 70€ die Prüfung und 35€ nochmal für den Schein selber.


Bei uns im Verein (Klub Braunschweiger Fischer) hat das 80€ für Mitglieder und 100€ für Nicht-Mitglieder gekostet, Kurs+Prüfung+Fragebögen zum Üben.
Edit: bei dem zweiten großen Verein in Braunschweig (ASV) liegt der Kurs bei 120€, also auch noch weit weg von 250€.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals (auch in Niedersachsen)  von meinen Eltern ab 12 Jahren den Kurs für die Sportfischerprüfung sowie den  Vereinsbeitrag bezahlt und zum Geburtstag sowie zu Weihnachten Ausrüstung geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Alles weitere habe ich mir selbst verdient. Hast du noch deine frühere Ausrüstung? Vielleicht übernehmen deine Eltern den 1. Jahresbeitrag deines ortsansässigen Vereins und die Kosten für den Prüfungskurs oder du kannst beides in Raten bezahlen...


Ähnlich sehe ich das auch! 
Wenn auch in Niedersachsen keine generelle Fischereischeinpflicht besteht, geht an der Prüfung keinen Weg vorbei! 

LG


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohn ist auch Student, bekommt Bafög und hat einen 450€ Job. Bezahlt damit seine WG, Lebenserhaltungskosten und hat diese Jahr den Schein gemacht. Ist in einen Verein eingetreten, Tackle gab es teilweise zu Weihnachten und den Rest hat er sich über Kleinanzeigen gekauft. 
Geht alles, wenn man will ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ähnlich sehe ich das auch!
> Wenn auch in Niedersachsen keine generelle Fischereischeinpflicht besteht, geht an der Prüfung keinen Weg vorbei!
> 
> LG



Was habt ihr immer mit der "keine Fischereischeinpflicht"?
Angeln darf nur wer ne Prüfung abgelegt hat, auch in den genannten freien Gewässern, die Fischereischeinpflicht entfällt in dem Fall, das man als Nachweis die Prüfungsbestätigung mit sich rum tragen kann oder eben den Ausweis und nicht zum Amt braucht um sich dort den Fischereischein aus zu stellen.
Ist aber völliger Blödsinn, da in fast allen Bundesländern, MV zb. dieser benötigt wird um eine Angelkarte zu erhalten.


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2020)

In MV gibt es den Touristenfischereischein ohne Prüfung. Der gilt aber nur für 28 Tage und kostet 24€. Kann man zwar beliebig für jeweils 13€ verlängern, wird aber im Endeffekt teurer als einen Schein zu machen. Außerdem braucht man dennoch eine Karte für das jeweilige Gewässer.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit der "keine Fischereischeinpflicht"?
> Angeln darf nur wer ne Prüfung abgelegt hat, auch in den genannten freien Gewässern, die Fischereischeinpflicht entfällt in dem Fall, das man als Nachweis die Prüfungsbestätigung mit sich rum tragen kann oder eben den Ausweis und nicht zum Amt braucht um sich dort den Fischereischein aus zu stellen.
> Ist aber völliger Blödsinn, da in fast allen Bundesländern, MV zb. dieser benötigt wird um eine Angelkarte zu erhalten.


Nein! 
In Niedersachsen besteht keine generelle Fischereischeinpflicht! 
An Freien Gewässern ist das mitführen des Fischereischeins " oder " des Personalausweises vorgeschrieben! 

LG


----------



## bic zip (16. Juni 2020)

Ja, wird dir leider nichts anderes übrig bleiben als eine Zeit lang mit dem angeln auszusetzen.
Du hast einen Job und das Geld geht für wichtige Lebenshaltungskosten drauf.

Angeln ist ein kostspieliges Hobby und wenn das Geld nicht dafür da ist, muß man eben Prioritäten setzen.

Ich kann mich täuschen aber dein Beitrag hat für mich einen Beigeschmack von subtilem Mitleids-Schorren.

Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück dein Hobby bald wieder ausführen zu können.


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2020)

Ohne dir das empfehlen oder Nahe legen zu wollen, aber hast du schon darüber nachgedacht, dass man auch ohne Schein angeln könnte? Aus Gründen der Solidarität natürlich nur in Gewässern, die nicht von Privatleuten oder Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden.


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nein!
> In Niedersachsen besteht keine generelle Fischereischeinpflicht!
> An Freien Gewässern ist das mitführen des Fischereischeins " oder " des Personalausweises vorgeschrieben!



In Niedersachsen besteht allerdings auch regulär eine Prüfungspflicht für Binnengewässer und dann muss man eben das Prüfungszeugnis mit sich herumschleppen, wenn man keinen Fischereischein mitnimmt (den gibt's in Nds übrigens auf Lebenszeit). 
Mein Angelverein in NDS hat z.B. nur eine Kopie meines (hessischen) Prüfungszeugnisses in den Unterlagen, einen (hessischen) Fischereischein (den man hier ständig kostenpflichtig verlängern muss) oder das Zeugnis brauche ich dort deshalb nicht mehr mitzuführen, es genügt der Vereinsausweis mit aktueller Marke plus Personalausweis. 
Wenn man in der Nordsee angelt braucht man keine Prüfung und keinen Fischereischein, allerdings sollte man dort seinen Personalausweis mitführen. 


*@Privarry:*
Angeln muss, auch wenn es dir die Branche suggeriert, Gerätebezogen überhaupt kein teures Hobby sein. Gerade in Nds ist es, wenn man die Prüfung (die bei euch auch relativ preiswert ist) hat und evtl. einem Verein beitritt für westdeutsche Verhältnisse sehr günstig. Ein paar Hunderter kostet der Spaß trotzdem insgesamt im ersten Jahr. Das liegt an den Prüfungs/Lehrgangskosten (120€ oder etwas mehr) plus der Kosten für einen evtl. Vereinsbeitritt.


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ohne dir das empfehlen oder Nahe legen zu wollen, aber hast du schon darüber nachgedacht, dass man auch ohne Schein angeln könnte? Aus Gründen der Solidarität natürlich nur in Gewässern, die nicht von Privatleuten oder Vereinen bewirtschaftet werden.



Hab ich früher auch ab und an. Aber leider gibt es hier kein einzigen ml Wasser, der nicht verpachtet ist  
Desshalb waren es dann immer Vereinsgewässer. Aber da war es auch immer unenspannt, weil man immer gucken musste ob irgendwo jemand kommt und so war man angespannt. Auch nachtangeln ging natürlich nicht, aus Angst entdeckt zu werden.

Ich weiß nicht wo ihr immer die 100-120€ für die Prüfung habt. Überall wo ich mich erkundigt habe, kostet allein der Vorbereitungskirs schon 120-150€


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2020)

Bitte angel nicht ohne Erlaubnis in Gewässern, die privat verpachtet sind. Das bringt die, ohnehin schon viel zu schlechte, Reputation der Schwarzangler ins Wanken.


----------



## Minimax (16. Juni 2020)

@Privarry
ähm, öhm, also ich würde den letzten Post editieren, zum Beispiel den ersten Satz löschen und den Rest in Konjunktiv setzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mich verschulden.

Geld ist gerade billig und Angeln hat 

absoluteste Priorität.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen ... aber irgendwie scheint hier keiner anzuspringen.


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2020)

Naja, bei der Kino-Geschichte war ich raus. Das ist was wofür Leute mit wirklich wenig Geld meiner Meinung nach niemals Geld ausgeben würden weil es einfach ein ganz schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat und auch bei weitem nicht mehr alternativlos ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Purist schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen besteht allerdings auch regulär eine Prüfungspflicht für Binnengewässer und dann muss man eben das Prüfungszeugnis mit sich herumschleppen, wenn man keinen Fischereischein mitnimmt (den gibt's in Nds übrigens auf Lebenszeit).
> Mein Angelverein in NDS hat z.B. nur eine Kopie meines (hessischen) Prüfungszeugnisses in den Unterlagen, einen (hessischen) Fischereischein (den man hier ständig kostenpflichtig verlängern muss) oder das Zeugnis brauche ich dort deshalb nicht mehr mitzuführen, es genügt der Vereinsausweis mit aktueller Marke plus Personalausweis.
> Wenn man in der Nordsee angelt braucht man keine Prüfung und keinen Fischereischein, allerdings sollte man dort seinen Personalausweis mitführen.
> 
> ...


Exakt richtig! 
Das selbe habe ich auch gesagt! Nur das manche untere Flussabschnitte halt als Küstengewässer gelten! 

LG Michael


----------



## Ladi74 (16. Juni 2020)

@Andal
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass das Neudeutsch "crowdfunding" heisst. Früher nur: "Betteln!"

Hab im Studium Bafög-Höchstsatz bekommen und danach "hartzen" müssen. Offizielle Nebenjobs gab's immer mal, in der Zeit, aber wenig.
Trotzdem konnte ich mir Wohnung, Auto, Zigaretten, Bier, Angeln und noch ein anderes Hobby leisten.
Als ich dann nen festen Job hatte, war der Bafög-Kredit in 2Jahren zurückbezahlt. Mein Gehalt lag, damals, bei 1700Eus brutto!+VMA (war in diesem Jahrtausend).
Kommt nur darauf an, wo man Prioritäten setzt.
PS: Hatte weder Familie, noch "Altlasten".


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2020)

Ohja

der "Bettelstudent" hat mich begleitet, dutzendsemesterlang bis der Dekan mich anschrieb, ich soll die Lektüre wechseln ...

wer kennt denn den "Bettelstudent" noch?


----------



## zandertex (16. Juni 2020)

ich kann mir das angeln auch nicht leisten,gebe die kohle immer für andere sachen aus....die ich mir eigendlich auch nicht leisten kann.......ein teufelskreislauf!


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Ich lebe über meine Verhältnisse aber noch lange nicht standesgemäß


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht hätte er besser im Verkaufsforum, nen Thread erstellen sollen, und direkt gefragt...  "Suche altes ungenutztes Geschirr, für kleines Geld um mit dem Hobbi zu beginnen"


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte er besser im Verkaufsforum, nen Thread erstellen sollen, und direkt gefragt...  "Suche altes ungenutztes Geschirr, für kleines Geld um mit dem Hobbi zu beginnen"


Es geht eher ums stänkern, wozu sonst die Schwarzangel verweise und die demonstrative nicht Teilnahme am selbst eröffneten Thread.


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte er besser im Verkaufsforum, nen Thread erstellen sollen, und direkt gefragt...  "Suche altes ungenutztes Geschirr, für kleines Geld um mit dem Hobbi zu beginnen"


Ums Angel Geschirr geht's ja nicht. Das habe ich noch gut da. Eher um die laufenden Kosten wie Angel Verein und Angelkarten, weil ich mir die beim verrecken nicht leisten kann. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht eher ums stänkern, wozu sonst die Schwarzangel verweise und die demonstrative nicht Teilnahme am selbst eröffneten Thread.


Ich nehme ja sehr wohl Teil, kann aber nicht auf alle Antworten reagieren. Und was genau sollte mir das "stänkern" denn deiner Meinung nach bringen?

Und an alle die sagen "sie hätten es auch geschafft"  oder "such dir nen Job". Das freut mich, dass es für euch geklappt hat doch ich kann mir die knapp 100€ im Jahr nicht leisten für den Verein. Ich habe einen Job und wenn ich nicht gerade in der Uni bin oder für jene lerne, arbeite ich. Doch 100% dieses Einkommens geht für die Wohnung und den Lebensunterhalt drauf. Bafög bekomme ich Gar keins weil meine Eltern dafür zu viel verdienen, ich aber mit denen aus Familienpersönlichen Gründen keinen Kontakt habe. 

Desshalb habe ich gehofft aus diesem Thread ein paar Tipps zu bekommen. Denn vielleicht gibt es ja Wege von denen ich nich nicht gehört habe günstig angeln zu können.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2020)

Darf ich raten? Germanistik studierst du nicht ....


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juni 2020)

klingt für mich alles ziemlich konstruiert. Wenn du deine Unterhaltsansprüche gegen deine Erzeuger mit denen du keinen Kontakt hast nicht durchsetzen willst ist dir nicht zu helfen.
Was könnt man von Pöbeln hier haben.... hmmmm google doch mal die Begriffe Troll + Internet - das dürftest du als angehender Akademiker sicher schnell schaffen


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Darf ich raten? Germanistik studierst du nicht ....


Doch tatsächlich schon. Sogar auf Lehramt mit nem 1.3er Schnitt. Aber durchs Tippen auf dem Handy und der Autokorrektur geht vieles flöten. Aber das hat ja auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> hmmmm google doch mal die Begriffe Troll + Internet


Man muss es aber auch echt nötig haben in einem Angler-Forum zu trollen 
Ich kann mir vorstellen das wenig Geld und schlechte Familienverhältnisse für viele Menschen unvorstellbar sind.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

Ich bin im Verein der Wakenitz Angler, kostet 14 Euro im Jahr, zugleich Mitglied im LSVH und somit etliche Gewässer für Lau oder nur die Bootsmiete (5 Euro) inbegriffen. Dazu die vergünstigte Kanalkarte 44 Euro im Jahr.  Hilft dir in NDS nicht wirklich weiter, aber so etwas in der Richtung muß es doch bei euch auch geben.  Klar hier gibt es auch Vereine die exorbitante Beiträge und Arbeitsstunden verlangen, aber da muß man ja nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2020)

Die Preise sind in den einzelnen Bundesländern sehr unterschiedlich. Mein Sohn hat z.B. in Sachsen, wo er studiert, 99€ plus Lehrmaterial aus der Bucht für einen dreitägigen Crash Kurs bezahlt. Dazu kamen nochmals 64€ bei der DEKRA für die Prüfung und den lebenslangen Fischereischein.
Vereinsbeitrag mit Verbundgewässern Sachsen 130€ plus 11€ für den LAVT-Verbund in Thüringen. Aber ohne Bafög wäre das auch eng geworden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

In SH habe ich 80 Euro für den Schein, Unterlagen, und Prüfung bezahlt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

Die Jahre davor immer mit dem Touristenschein, war hauptsächlich auf Hering Hornhecht und Makrele los.. aber das rechnet sich auf Dauer nicht. Und immer nur mit altem Geschirr... Natürlich wäre ich niemals auf den Gedanken gekommen schwarz zu Angeln, aber wenn man sich doch mal "schönes Geschirr" zulegen möchte, und immer im Hinterkopf hat, das wird eingezogen...  Schein machen keine Frage.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Preise sind in den einzelnen Bundesländern sehr unterschiedlich. Mein Sohn hat z.B. in Sachsen, wo er studiert, 99€ plus Lehrmaterial aus der Bucht für einen dreitägigen Crash Kurs bezahlt. Dazu kamen nochmals 64€ bei der DEKRA für die Prüfung und den lebenslangen Fischereischein.
> Vereinsbeitrag mit Verbundgewässern Sachsen 130€ plus 11€ für den LAVT-Verbund in Thüringen. Aber ohne Bafög wäre das auch eng geworden.


So ist es!  Ich kenne auch vom Rhein Main Gebiet deutlich höhere Preise !
Auch Tageskarten für 3 Euro wie hier beschrieben wurde oder 14 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag sind mir persönlich absolut unbekannt! Auch hier in der Region Braunschweig werden andere Preise aufgerufen wenn auch keine unverschämten _!
Mein alter Verein in Hessen hatte schon 2002 250 Euro Aufnahmegebühr und 350 Euro Jahresbeitrag ....

was ich auch noch hinzufügen möchte ist!  Es ist absolut keine Schande das ein junger Mensch der in der Ausbildung ist und nicht von den Eltern gesponsert wird wenig Geld hat , zumal er ja arbeitet! Die Lebenshaltungskosten heutzutage sind in vielen Regionen horent und von Gebettel konnte ich hier absolut nichts lesen! 

von daher wünsche ich viel Glück das es irgendwie klappt!  Die Prüfung wäre trotzdem auf jeden Fall wichtig, gerade in Hinsicht auf die Zukunft! 

LG Michael _


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin im Verein der Wakenitz Angler, kostet 14 Euro im Jahr, zugleich Mitglied im LSVH und somit etliche Gewässer für Lau oder nur die Bootsmiete (5 Euro) inbegriffen. Dazu die vergünstigte Kanalkarte 44 Euro im Jahr.  Hilft dir in NDS nicht wirklich weiter, aber so etwas in der Richtung muß es doch bei euch auch geben.  Klar hier gibt es auch Vereine die exorbitante Beiträge und Arbeitsstunden verlangen, aber da muß man ja nicht mitmachen.



Das ist natürlich schon günstig. Bei mir müsste ich 70 Euro Jahresbeitrag und Arbeitsstunden für ein paar kleine Seen und nen kleinen Teil eines größeren Flusses zahlen. Davon ist aber auch nur ein See und der Fluss brauchbare Gewässer. Wohne auf dem Dorf also kann ich mich höchstens mal in umliegenden Dörfern umschauen ob es da noch nen anderen Verein gibt.



Blueser schrieb:


> 99€ plus Lehrmaterial aus der Bucht für einen dreitägigen Crash Kurs bezahlt. Dazu kamen nochmals 64€ bei der DEKRA für die Prüfung und den lebenslangen Fischereischein.



Womit man dann ja auch schon bei nem guten Preis ist. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als 250€




Blueser schrieb:


> Vereinsbeitrag mit Verbundgewässern



Schön wäre es. Bei mir zahlt man zwar nur die Hälfte aber hat dann auch nur zwei brauchbare Gewässer und nichts mit Verbundsgewässern.


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> von daher wünsche ich viel Glück das es irgendwie klappt! Die Prüfung wäre


Danke auf jeden Fall für die Antwort. Ja in Zukunft will ich den Schein auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juni 2020)

Mal als Orientierung, wie sich die Kosten hier (Bayern) summieren: Lehrgang + Unterlagen 140€ + 30€ (?), Prüfung 50€, Schein 35€, Mitgliedsbeitrag Verband 40€
Das sind bereits knapp 300 Taler und da ist noch keine Vereinsmitgliedschaft dabei - dafür sind inkl. Aufnahmegebühr je nach Gegend nochmals locker 400€ fällig. Gastkarten für 3€ habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, meist kosten die 15.

Ich finde es, ehrlich gesagt, einigermaßen schräg, dass hier Bettelei und Schmarotzertum unterstellt wird. Natürlich kosten Hobbies Geld, und wenn man knapp bei Kasse ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass man dieses Hobby eben zeitweise an den Nagel hängen muss oder nur sporadisch ausüben kann. 

Mich hat kürzlich ein Spaziergänger bequatscht, er sei erst kurz in D, muss die Familie ernähren und finde keinen guten Job usw. Der hatte auch die Kohle nicht für Schein, Lehrgang, Verein usw. Ich wäre aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, ihm in arroganter Art und Weise zu raten, sich einen vernünftigen Beruf zu suchen oder seine Prioritäten anders zu setzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2020)

Auch wenn es nicht um Bayern im Thread geht:

" Mitgliedsbeitrag Verband 40€ "

Mitgliedschaft, um in Bayern angeln zu können?
Brauche ich diese?


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Kollege Pottos (@Kochtopf ) Sinn war sich über Leute lustig zu machen die knapp bei Kasse sind. Wenn man den ganzen Tag mit Nörglern zu tun hat wird man dünnhäutiger bei manchen "keywords".
@Privarry : bist du mobil? Und wenn ja, wie weit würdest du denn fahren zum fischen?
Wenn eh nur die Nachbartümpel in Frage kommen, wird hier ja nicht viel Neues bei raus kommen 

Groetjes


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juni 2020)

@Privarry Verrate uns doch mal dein Bundesland, ist doch Quatsch wenn hier über Niedersachsen oder Bayern philosophiert wird und es dann evtl das Saarland ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Juni 2020)

Niedersachsen hatte er im Anfangspost geschrieben 

LG


----------



## Privarry (16. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> wie weit würdest du denn fahren zum fischen?


In Frage kommen würde alles in Beverstedt und ca 30km umzu (Eingeschlossen Bremerhaven).


----------



## Floma (16. Juni 2020)

Privarry schrieb:


> Doch tatsächlich schon. Sogar auf Lehramt mit nem 1.3er Schnitt. Aber durchs Tippen auf dem Handy und der Autokorrektur geht vieles flöten. Aber das hat ja auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


... dann ist doch alles halb so wild. Du wirst noch genug Geld und Zeit für mehr als ein Hobby haben. Das ist übrigens kein Populismus, sondern ein Live-Bericht über die anderen Seite des Ehebetts.

Ich habe auch als Student den Schein gemacht, war durch meine Eltern und min. 50%-Arbeit nebenher aber finanziell weich gebettet (bis zum Diplom hatte ich dank der vielen Arbeit dann aber auch 18 Hochschul-Semester hinter mir, soweit ich mich erinnere. Das geht heute mit Bachelor/Master natürlich nicht mehr und war eigentlich auch saudämlich).
Viel Geld war trotzdem nicht übrig. Habe als Student nur ein "vereinsfreies" Flussstück befischt. Jahreskarte hat ca. 60 Euro gekostet. Mit Verbrauchsmaterial und kleineren Käufen wird mich die Angelei damals geschätze 200 Euro im Jahr gekostet haben. Günstiger geht es kaum, wenn man nicht nur Mais/Wurm-aus-dem-Garten an der Posen-Montage fischt.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2020)

Als Bremer in Bremen kannst du ja eh das Stockanglerecht für dich reklamieren, oder irre ich da, gibt es das nicht mehr!?


----------



## Privarry (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Als Bremer in Bremen kannst du ja eh das Stockanglerecht für dich reklamieren, oder irre ich da, gibt es das nicht mehr!?


Bin leider nicht wohnhaft in Bremen oder Bremerhaven.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Als Bremer in Bremen kannst du ja eh das Stockanglerecht für dich reklamieren, oder irre ich da, gibt es das nicht mehr!?


Nach meinem Wissen existiert dieses Recht noch für Bürger des Landes Bremen in gewissen Bereichen der Weser !

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Dann bleibt ihm halt nur das, was allen mit knapper Börse bleibt. Ansparen und in den sauren Apfel beissen. Als Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner kann ich mir vieles auch nicht ad hoq leisten. Den Junganglern auf Taschengeldbasis geht es auch nicht anders und vielen, vielen Familienvätern mit geringem Einkommen auch nicht. Und als angehendem Lehrer stehen ihm die Chancen ja nicht schlecht, dass er die nötigen Aufwendungen alsbald erbringen kann. Selbst bis dahin geht was in Niedersachsen, wenn er es denn wirklich will.


----------



## Waller Michel (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ihm halt nur das, was allen mit knapper Börse bleibt. Ansparen und in den sauren Apfel beissen. Als Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrentner kann ich mir vieles auch nicht ad hoq leisten. Den Junganglern auf Taschengeldbasis geht es auch nicht anders und vielen, vielen Familienvätern mit geringem Einkommen auch nicht. Und als angehendem Lehrer stehen ihm die Chancen ja nicht schlecht, dass er die nötigen Aufwendungen alsbald erbringen kann. Selbst bis dahin geht was in Niedersachsen, wenn er es denn wirklich will.


Absolut genau so sehe ich das auch und ergeht mir es auch! 
Seit ich Rentner bin sitzt das Geld nicht mehr so locker!  Teure Dinge muss ich mir ersparen oder durch meinen Nebenjob erwirtschaften ,der durch Corona jetzt allerdings nicht möglich ist! 
Aber wenn man jung ist, kommt auch irgendwann wieder einmal Land in Sicht! 

Wird schon irgendwann werden! 

LG


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

Eben. Für uns alte Säcke ist ein Jahr ein Wimpernschlag - für den jungen Padavan noch ein eher astronomischer Zeitbegriff.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Für uns alte Säcke ist ein Jahr ein Wimpernschlag - für den jungen Padavan noch ein eher astronomischer Zeitbegriff.


Du sprichst so wahr obiwan


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2020)

Also um den Lappen wirst du nicht drum rumkommen. 120 Tacken für den Kurs  + Prüfungsgebühr + Schein ausstellen = ca 200 Euronen.
Dazu kommt dann entweder freies angeln in der Nordsee oder die kleine Weserkarte für 40€ im Jahr. Viel günstiger wirds nicht gehen.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Juni 2020)

Ist denn in Niedersachsen ein Vorbereitungslehrgang überhaupt Pflicht?
Man kann die Prüfung bei uns in NRW auch ohne Lehrgang recht locker bestehen.. .


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ist denn in Niedersachsen ein Vorbereitungslehrgang überhaupt Pflicht?
> Man kann die Prüfung bei uns in NRW auch ohne Lehrgang recht locker bestehen.. .


Man kriegt bei euch auch leichter Abi als in den allermeisten anderen Bundesländern  es passt sich eben an die Möglichkeiten der Bevölkerung an *duckundrenn*


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Also um den Lappen wirst du nicht drum rumkommen. 120 Tacken für den Kurs  + Prüfungsgebühr + Schein ausstellen = ca 200 Euronen.
> Dazu kommt dann entweder freies angeln in der Nordsee oder die kleine Weserkarte für 40€ im Jahr. Viel günstiger wirds nicht gehen.


Das ist ca. 20 Euro pro Monat, was mMn ganz machbar ist, auch wenn man knapp bei Kasse ist; und wenn es eben nicht anders geht, ist es doch nicht so schlimm 1 Jahr warten zu müssen – Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ...


----------



## renno (17. Juni 2020)

Zieh nach Bremen und hole dir den Stockangelschein, keine Prüfung, gültig solange du in Bremen einen Wohnsitz hast, Kosten 32,-€. Damit darfst du in der Bremer Weser, Kleinen Weser und teilweise in der Lesum angeln.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juni 2020)

Da schließe ich mich den Ausführungen von Blueser an. Wo ein Wille ist da............ alles andere ich klagen auf höchsten Niveau !!


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man kriegt bei euch auch leichter Abi als in den allermeisten anderen Bundesländern  es passt sich eben an die Möglichkeiten der Bevölkerung an *duckundrenn*


 „Wer lieber babbelt, geht nach Hessen.“ heißt es nicht umsonst  Mehr als heiße Luft kommt von daher auch nie rübergeweht


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> „Wer lieber babbelt, geht nach Hessen.“ heißt es nicht umsonst  Mehr als heiße Luft kommt von daher auch nie rübergeweht


Hier babbelt man nicht man schnuddelt  und Diskussionen über primitive Bergvölker die im Winter rüber machen um die Frauen zu töten und die Kühe zu schänden hatte ich bereits mit dem gebürtigen Westfalen @Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juni 2020)

Ihr währet doch froh, wenn wir euch Einbürgern würden. Grüße aus NS.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Es gibt nördlich von Hessen Zivilisation?!

Ich dachte ihr kommt immer hier in die Internetcafés damit ihr auf der Seite posten könnt


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2020)

Internetcafes? Was macht man da? Netz tanken für unterwegs oder was? 
Muss man den Leuten doch mal sagen, dass das so nicht funktioniert. Das können eigendlich nur noch südlicher Bergvölker sein, die da bei euch drin hocken.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juni 2020)

Deine Eltern verdienen soviel das du kein Bafög bekommst und du kämpfst dich so durch - auch welchem Grund auch immer- das ist schon mal anerkennenswert.  Du machst auch nicht unüberlegt Schulden bzw. leistest dir was was eigentlich nicht geht - passt. 
Entweder kommst du irgendwie zu Geld oder das Angeln muss einfach noch warten. Jedes Hobby kostet mal Geld (gut es gibt ein paar wenige Ausnahmen). Wünsch dir viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2020)

__





						ASV Lunestedt - Beitragsklassen
					

Der Angelverein in Lunestedt, der Verein mit Biss.



					www.asvlunestedt.de
				



Ich finde die Beiträge ziemlich human und bei manchen Vereinen kann man durch zusätzliche Arbeitsdienste den Beitrag reduzieren. Um die Prüfung kommst du nicht herrum und sie gilt schließlich lebenslang. Als Niedersachse hast du auch das Glück, dass der Fischereischein ungebgrenzt gültig ist und nicht (gegen Gebühr) verlängert werden muss. Ich erspare dir jetzt irgendwelche Spartipps, aber leg einfach immer wenn es möglich ist etwas Geld beiseite und mach dann die Prüfung. Notfalls musst du mit dem Vereinsbeitritt bis zum Referendariat warten.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2020)

*Extra Bavariam nulla vita, et si vita, non est ita* 

Glaubt es einem Exilanten, es ist so!


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2020)

Das ist doch Esperanto oder eine ähnlich tote Sprache?


----------



## Timbo78 (17. Juni 2020)

Privarry schrieb:


> Allerdings bring einem hier in Deutschland ja auch der Schein nicht wirklich viel. Ohne mitglied im Angelverein zu sein kann man ja trotzdem nicht legal angeln.



Wieso MUSS man denn Mitglied in einem Verein sein, um legal angeln zu können?
Ich angel legal und bin in keinem Verein Mitglied. Man bekommt überall Scheine ohne Mitglied zu sein. Hier am Rhein würde ich als Vereinsmitglied nur minimal sparen und hätte nur den Vorteil an einer Stelle ein festes Klo zu haben. Ist den Vereinsbeitrag auch nicht wert...
Ihr habt doch auch paar Flüsschen in NDS, da solltest Du auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ne Gewässerkarte bekommen können.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2020)

Hi,
je nach Region kann die Vereinsmitgliedschaft erheblich günstiger sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juni 2020)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Wieso MUSS man denn Mitglied in einem Verein sein, um legal angeln zu können?
> Ich angel legal und bin in keinem Verein Mitglied. Man bekommt überall Scheine ohne Mitglied zu sein. Hier am Rhein würde ich als Vereinsmitglied nur minimal sparen und hätte nur den Vorteil an einer Stelle ein festes Klo zu haben. Ist den Vereinsbeitrag auch nicht wert...
> Ihr habt doch auch paar Flüsschen in NDS, da solltest Du auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft ne Gewässerkarte bekommen können.



Hallo,

müssen tut man nicht. Kommt aber auch auf die Gegend an. Bei uns z. B. kann man ernsthaft eigentlich nur in einem Verein angeln, weil man, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur über einen Verein Zugang zu guten Gewässern hat. Viele Vereine geben überhaupt keine Gastkarten aus und manche nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglied, aber selbst da auch nicht für die echten oder vermeintlichen Schmuckstückchen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jörn (17. Juni 2020)

In Berlin bietet ein Angelladen den Fischereischein inkl. Vorbereitung und Prüfung für


Privarry schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schon günstig. Bei mir müsste ich 70 Euro Jahresbeitrag und Arbeitsstunden für ein paar kleine Seen und nen kleinen Teil eines größeren Flusses zahlen. Davon ist aber auch nur ein See und der Fluss brauchbare Gewässer. Wohne auf dem Dorf also kann ich mich höchstens mal in umliegenden Dörfern umschauen ob es da noch nen anderen Verein gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Berlin bietet ein Angelladen den Fischereischein inkl. Vorbereitung und Prüfung für 99€ an.


----------



## magi (17. Juni 2020)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du wenigstens mittelfristig in der Lage sein wirst, das Hobby Angeln auch problemlos finanzieren zu können. Ich würde lieber darauf hinarbeiten (besseren Schul-/Studienabschluss erwirken und/oder berufliche Situation verbessern), dass du besser mit finanziellen Mitteln ausgestattet bist. Wenn du schon an Prüfungs- und Lizenzgebühren scheiterst, wird dir erst Recht die Kohle für eine halbwegs brauchbare Erstaustattung fehlen...


----------



## Michael.S (17. Juni 2020)

Für eine Tageskarte mus man aber auch meist die Angelprüfung vorweisen und Billig finde ich die auch nicht grade wenn man viel Angelt , ich versuche schon seit Jahren in den hiesigen Angelverein einzutreten aber die nehmen keine neuen mehr auf und jeden Tag 6 Euro ist zu viel


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juni 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du wenigstens mittelfristig in der Lage sein wirst, das Hobby Angeln auch problemlos finanzieren zu können. Ich würde lieber darauf hinarbeiten (besseren Schul-/Studienabschluss erwirken und/oder berufliche Situation verbessern), dass du besser mit finanziellen Mitteln ausgestattet bist. Wenn du schon an Prüfungs- und Lizenzgebühren scheiterst, wird dir erst Recht die Kohle für eine halbwegs brauchbare Erstaustattung fehlen...




Lesen und Gelesenes verstehen ist schwer nicht wahr?
Er brauch keine Ausstattung...




Ansonsten Frage ich mich jetzt ernsthaft, wenn nur Uni und Arbeiten angesagt ist und sonst keine Zeit da ist, wann soll dann geangelt werden?
Wenn man die Post genauer betrachtet mag man kaum glauben das einem da ein Student gegenüber sitzt....(der höchste Bildungsabschluss nach erfolgreich abgelegten Prüfungen in Deutschland!)
Ein Fischereischeinlehrgang mit Prüfung, wozu den Lehrgang wenn man sparen muss? Sollte man diese Pillepalleaufgabe des Fischereischeins als Student nicht locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2020)

Wer ih


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> das einem da ein Student gegenüber sitzt....(der höchste Bildungsabschluss nach erfolgreich abgelegten Prüfungen in Deutschland!)




Student ist doch kein Abschluss......


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lesen und Gelesenes verstehen ist schwer nicht wahr?
> Er brauch keine Ausstattung...
> 
> 
> ...


In Hessen war zu meiner Zeit der Lehrgang Pflicht! 
Das im Jahr 100 EUR nicht drin sind erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht. Ich bin beruflich übrigens seit 2005 im Bereich der sozialen Sicherung tätig und bin mir durchaus der Nöte und Probleme einkommensschwacher Menschen bewusst und deswegen war die Aussage auch mein voller Ernst: wenn du eh kein Verhältnis zu deinen Eltern hast mach deine Unterhaltsansprüche geltend. Die heissen so, weil man einen Anspruch darauf hast. Wenn  ich mir vorstelle evtl. Mein Studium abbrechen zu müssen weil der PC den Arsch zu kneift oder kein Smartphone zu besitzen wird mir ganz anders, du musst so nicht leben!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer ih
> 
> 
> 
> Student ist doch kein Abschluss......



Ehrlich? Nachdem man zig Semester Student war wird dies aber mit einem Abschluss im besten Fall belohnt...und dieser Abschluss ist dann der bis dahin höchste den jeder erhalten kann, über Dr. Titel oder Professur reden wir mal nicht, da es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass dort nur ausgewähltes Personal Zugang erhält.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Nachdem man zig Semester Student war wird dies aber mit einem Abschluss im besten Fall belohnt...und dieser Abschluss ist dann der bis dahin höchste den jeder erhalten kann, über Dr. Titel oder Professur reden wir mal nicht, da es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass dort nur ausgewähltes Personal Zugang erhält.


Das mit dem ausgewählten Personal gilt ja schon für weiterführende Schulen und Unitäten (sic!) Insofern ist ei  a geschlossenes Studium nicht das höchste was man erhalten kann (von Titeln in Beamtenlaufbahnen mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## Privarry (17. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sollte man diese Pillepalleaufgabe des Fischereischeins als Student nicht locker aus dem Ärmel schütteln?


Sollte bei mir auch kein Problem sein. Habe diverse Prüfunfsimulationen, die ich so aus Spaß gemacht habe, mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden. Allerdings ist die Vorbereitung hier überall Pflicht. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Tipps. Ich werde auf alle Fälle versuchen das ganze hin zu bekommen und das Hobby so gut es momentan geht ausüben


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2020)

Ich finde es mutig und ehrlich, dies hier auszusprechen, dass würden sicherlich die wenigsten hier tun, selbst wenn sie auch in einer solchen Situation wären!
Ebenso kann ich verstehen, dass man nicht gegen seine Eltern vor Gericht zieht, um Unterhaltsansprüche geltend zu machen.
Auch wenn es einen Bruch in der Beziehung gab, bzw. dann erst recht nicht.
Besser ist es sein Leben eigenständig zu bewältigen, ist einfach würdevoller und man kann zu Recht stolz auf sich sein.

Warum gibst du nicht Nachhilfe, wie es andere (Germanistik) Studenten in Geld knappen Zeiten tun?

Jürgen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juni 2020)

Na ja, vielleicht will Privarry auch nur ein bisschen auf dem Arm genommen werden, ich denke wenn er will, dann löst er sein Problem. Aber da muss er alleine mit klar kommen und sich einfach mal dem Leben und die damit verbundenen Herausforderungen stellen, dann klappt das auch!! alles eine Sache des Willens


----------



## magi (18. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lesen und Gelesenes verstehen ist schwer nicht wahr?
> Er brauch keine Ausstattung...
> 
> 
> ...



Tatsache, hab ich überlesen. Wäre auch nicht verkehrt sowas direkt im Eingangspost zu erwähnen - gerade wenn der Titel "Ich kann mir das Angeln nicht leisten" gewählt wurde... Wie dem auch sei, wenn Ausrüstung gut vorhanden ist würde ich vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen, mich von einem Teil zu trennen und mit dem Geld die Prüfung & Ausstellung des Fischereischeins finanzieren.


----------



## oberfranke (19. Juni 2020)

magi schrieb:


> ... Wie dem auch sei, wenn Ausrüstung gut vorhanden ist würde ich vielleicht in Erwägung ziehen, mich von einem Teil zu trennen und mit dem Geld die Prüfung & Ausstellung des Fischereischeins finanzieren.


Das wäre wie der Bauer der seine letzte Kuh verkauft um ne Melkmaschine zu finanzieren.  

Sorry-musste aber sein.


Bester Vorschlag war bisher -  Nachhilfe geben- Geld konsequent beiseite legen


----------



## magi (19. Juni 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Das wäre wie der Bauer der seine letzte Kuh verkauft um ne Melkmaschine zu finanzieren.
> 
> Sorry-musste aber sein.
> 
> ...



Der beste Vorschlag ist auf diesen Blödsinn hier nicht mehr zu antworten. Einem Student sollten sich doch die Lösungsoptionen selbst erschließen. Es geht ja nicht um die technische Umsetzung der nächsten Mondlandung!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2020)

Oder man hält sich einfach ans Thema - und kann sich *das Angeln eben nicht leisten* .

Wobei man sich im Jahr pro Tag etwa 27 Cent zurücklegen müsste , um seinen Traum zu verwirklichen , dann hat man seine 100Euro nämlich im Sack.

Alternativ Vorschlag : Flaschensammeln?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (19. Juni 2020)

Es geht auch sauberer,mit Altpapier (täglicher/wöchentlicher Rotz im Briefkasten z.B.) sammeln z.B. 100+ € kommen da locker zusammen. Beim Flaschen sammeln werden die "Reviere" bestümmt mit Flaschen und Fäusten verteidigt,oder ?


----------



## Minimax (19. Juni 2020)

Nun, ein Thema was läuft, ist ein Thema was läuft, und in diesen mageren Tagen soll man sich über jeden Post freuen, auch wenn
der Threadstarter sich bedankt und die Frage für beantwortet erklärt hat. Vermutlich hat er sich die Platitüde hinsichtlich des "Willens"
zu Herzen genommen, obwohl es ja eigentlich um "Wollen" und ökonomische Schranken ging.

Ich bin sicher, das bald der erste Vorschlag "hol dir am besten ne schwere Feeder/Brandungsrute" kommt, ist ein Anglerboard-Axiom.

Mir als AB-Stilblüten-Botaniker gefällt auch der deutliche Hauch von Skepsis und Ressentiment gegenüber Allem was nach akademischer
Laufbahn klingt, insbesondere wenn dies aus etischer (nicht ethischer!) Perspektive geschildert wird...

Also, @Privarry hol dir ne heavy feeder und alles wird gut.


tata, euer
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das bald der erste Vorschlag "hol dir am besten ne schwere Feeder/Brandungsrute" kommt, ist ein Anglerboard-Axiom.



Und welches Vorfach ist hechtsicher ?


----------



## Minimax (19. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und welches Vorfach ist hechtsicher ?


ouh, fuxx, ganz vergessen, das ist ja eigentlich der absolute Dauerbrenner


----------



## Snâsh (19. Juni 2020)

Oder die beste Spinnausrüstung auf Zander mit der man alles merkt und 1000% mehr Fängt als alle anderen...


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das bald der erste Vorschlag "hol dir am besten ne schwere Feeder/Brandungsrute" kommt, ist ein Anglerboard-Axiom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! Ich hab mir ne Heavy Feederrute geholt und damit letzte Woche meinen neuen PB Zander und viele Aale gefangen!!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Oder die beste Spinnausrüstung auf Zander mit der man alles merkt und 1000% mehr Fängt als alle anderen...




Wichtig ist auch die 0,05mm Geflochtene - handgeflochten in einem Dorf am Fuße des Fuji.


----------



## Minimax (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hey! Ich hab mir ne Heavy Feederrute geholt und damit letzte Woche meinen neuen PB Zander und viele Aale gefangen!!


Na also, ist ja nicht so, als ob die AB-Schwarmklugheit aus der leeren Luft entsteht. Herzliches Petri übrigens!


----------



## Flussbarschbube (19. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch die 0,05mm Geflochtene - handgeflochten in einem Dorf am Fuße des Fuji.



Die habe ich mir letzte Woche geholt.. gut es war 0.06. Danach habe ich mir den Arm gebrochen und muss bisher sagen, so dünn so gut, aber Fisch hat die Schnur bisher keinen gebracht


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2020)

Das hilft uns doch alles nix, so lange hier keiner den "besten Köder" preisgibt!


----------



## exstralsunder (19. Juni 2020)

Hat er denn überhaupt einen Marken Futter Eimer?
Diese Frage sollte man sich vor der Erlangung der Fischer Prüfung stellen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2020)

Zwingend ist bei dem aufgerufenen Budget  zu eruieren:

Was is besser :    Daiwa oder Shimano ???


----------



## exstralsunder (20. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was is besser :    Daiwa oder Shimano ???



Mosella


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2020)

WENN PETRA HIER MITLIEST SIND WIR SOWAS VON DRAN! IHR SPIELT DENEN DOCH ALLE IN DIE KARTEN!!!Einseinself

Btw: ... Stilblütenbotaniker ...


----------



## bic zip (20. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hey! Ich hab mir ne Heavy Feederrute geholt und damit letzte Woche meinen neuen PB Zander und viele Aale gefangen!!



Dann ist es ja kein Problem für dich, als erfahrener Angler, einen Angelstuhl zum anzitzen auszusuchen und eine Möglichkeit zu finden deine Köderfische unfallfrei zu hältern


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Sei net so fies xD


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juni 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> WENN PETRA HIER MITLIEST SIND WIR SOWAS VON DRAN! IHR SPIELT DENEN DOCH ALLE IN DIE KARTEN!!!Einseinself
> 
> Btw: ... Stilblütenbotaniker ...



Hallo,

die von petra können mich buckelfünfern .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mosella



Klingt nach Blumen..sind die essbar?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Klingt nach Blumen..sind die essbar?



Hallo,

nein, kann man aber lesen. Schönes Gedicht aus dem 4. Jahhundert n. Chr. über die Mosel, von Ausonius. Darin werden auch 15 Fischarten beschrieben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Geil, wie der Trööt abgedriftet ist. 
Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept für Fischsuppe ?


----------



## Thomas. (20. Juni 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was is besser :    Daiwa oder Shimano ???



der ist gut 



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Hat er denn überhaupt einen Marken Futter Eimer?
> Diese Frage sollte man sich vor der Erlangung der Fischer Prüfung stellen.



es sollte schon in dieser Richtung gehen


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juni 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Hat er denn überhaupt einen Marken Futter Eimer?
> Diese Frage sollte man sich vor der Erlangung der Fischer Prüfung stellen.


Welche Prüfung ?


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> nein, kann man aber lesen.



So ganz umsonst war der Lateinunterricht also doch nicht.  

Mit Lachsen, Stören, Neunaugen und Schneidern könnte es in der Mosel heutzutage evtl nicht mehr so gut bestellt sein wie damals.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Also hier wird dem TE aber mal richtig geholfen!


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Also hier wird dem TE aber mal richtig geholfen!



Hast Du ihm schon was überwiesen?


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Du ihm schon was überwiesen?


Böse .....lach


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2020)

Anstatt sh


exstralsunder schrieb:


> Mosella



Fürs Portemonnaie bestimmt. 




__





						index
					





					www.mosella-fishing.com


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2020)

Wenn er keinen Geld für den Schein oder gar für die Gewässerkarte hat wird ein richtiger Futtereimer auch nicht drin sein. Die Angelinfluenzerkarriere endet bevor sie begonnen hat. Ich sehe keine Ressentiments gegen Akademiker @Minimax, nur gegenüber Studenten (und, wenn ich meine Erfahrungen der letzten 20 Jahre subsummiere nicht zu Unrecht )

Und überhaupt: was haben diese "Wissenschaftler" uns gebracht?

Den Aquädukt, gut, den sollte man erwähnen.


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: was haben diese "Wissenschaftler" uns gebracht?
> 
> Den Aquädukt, gut, den sollte man erwähnen.


...na und vielleicht die Kloaka Maxima... und die Straßen...!?


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juni 2020)

Frieden ???  Oder soll ich lieber meine Klappe halten?


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2020)

Ach, Frieden? Halt die Klappe!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Juni 2020)

Will hier eigentlich irgend jemand feilschen?


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Nur, wenn mir keiner mit "Jehova" kommt!


----------



## geomas (21. Juni 2020)

Plan B​


----------



## cocorell (21. Juni 2020)

Man kann sich nicht alles leisten und vor allen Dingen alles auf einmal! Es gibt Lebensabschnitte wo man sich so manches so sehr wünscht aber das Budget es nicht hergibt! Da muss man Prioritäten setzen uns für sich selber entscheiden was ist mir nun wichtiger, ist es die bezahlte Miete, der volle Kühlschrank oder ist es mein Hobby? So erging es doch den meisten von uns in jungen Jahren! Es sei man kam aus einem gut betuchten Elternhaus! Der junge Mann sollte sich in Geduld üben und auf seine Ziele hinarbeiten, irgendwann kann er sich auch die Angelei leisten!
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das hier aus dem Board eine gute Fee zu dem jungen Mann hinkommt und ihm den Fischereischein, die Gebühren für eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft und auch eine Angelausrüstung zahlt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geil, wie der Trööt abgedriftet ist.
> Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept für Fischsuppe ?




Ja:

Steck´ nen  Fisch  in die Suppe !


----------

